# Hypothyroidism and Fibromyalgia



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

ANyone here have both? I hear that a good percentage of hypo's end up with fibro. I have been skeptical of the diagonosing of Fibro, as I feel its something they haven't figure out quite yet, and tend to ignore finding answers for now that it has a name. But, that is only my opinion. I have the pain that coincides with Fibro, all in the special points that they check. I often get a short stab pain in the right side of my sternum that toys with me a bit, and my upper back/shoulder area has been sore to the touch as long as I can remember. I have seen chiro's and had massages, but really it only makes it worse.

So, I was just curious of how many here have the Fibro fun as well? And, if they are given any relief? My doctor hasn't even come to the point of suspecting that to be the problem, but then again, it seems that most the doctors' I see only know how to diagnose the common cold or flu nowadays. Okay, maybe not that bad, but not that great either.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> ANyone here have both? I hear that a good percentage of hypo's end up with fibro. I have been skeptical of the diagonosing of Fibro, as I feel its something they haven't figure out quite yet, and tend to ignore finding answers for now that it has a name. But, that is only my opinion. I have the pain that coincides with Fibro, all in the special points that they check. I often get a short stab pain in the right side of my sternum that toys with me a bit, and my upper back/shoulder area has been sore to the touch as long as I can remember. I have seen chiro's and had massages, but really it only makes it worse.
> 
> So, I was just curious of how many here have the Fibro fun as well? And, if they are given any relief? My doctor hasn't even come to the point of suspecting that to be the problem, but then again, it seems that most the doctors' I see only know how to diagnose the common cold or flu nowadays. Okay, maybe not that bad, but not that great either.


If I am undermedicated, I do get fibromyalgia-like symptoms. Total body pain actually but some areas are worse than others. For instance the right hip, and the sternum (costalchondritis), Carpal tunnel and all of that.

Amazingly, if my meds are just right and I am in the euthyroid state, not a single pain anywhere.

Where are your numbers at? What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? Actually, nothing helped me until we started adding T3 to the mix as it turned out I was not converting too well.

Let us know.

This is a good question for our new thread on co-occurring medical problems.

Elaine Moore has a good article...
http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/fibro_friends/107625

And yet another good article...
http://www.fibromyalgia-symptoms.org/fibromyalgia_hypothyroidism.html

There seems to be a definite and validated association.


----------



## Baabette (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Kat,

I'm brand new to all this, so don't pay much attention to me, but I will tell ya that I had that "hurt ALL OVER" feeling, too. I just started taking a tiny dose of Nutri-Meds whole dessicated porcine thyroid on Friday, and by mid-day on Saturday most of that aching was gone.

Haven't changed anything else, so go figure. When the med wears off at night, the aching comes back. I'm hoping as time goes by, my thyroid hormone levels will build up some so this doesn't happen.

Have an appointment with a new GP on March 1, and am hoping to get a scrip for "real" thyroid medication, but if synthetic T4 is all I can get, I'll probably stick with Nutri-Meds for a while.

Good luck with it.

Bette


----------



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks to you both.

I had normal T3 and T4 not sure of FREE T3 yet, as it was not tested. I see an endo next Wed...so I will prob get that tested then.

My TSH was 18.85 when on 88 mcg 3 wks ago. THey up'd my dose to 100 mcg which lowered my TSH to 7.5. However, due to the pain, they reduced it back down to 88mcg. The muscle pain isn't as bad, but the sharp occasional pains and joint pains hurt worse, and now I have a mouth full of canker sores (we spoke in regards on another forum).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> thanks to you both.
> 
> I had normal T3 and T4 not sure of FREE T3 yet, as it was not tested. I see an endo next Wed...so I will prob get that tested then.
> 
> My TSH was 18.85 when on 88 mcg 3 wks ago. THey up'd my dose to 100 mcg which lowered my TSH to 7.5. However, due to the pain, they reduced it back down to 88mcg. The muscle pain isn't as bad, but the sharp occasional pains and joint pains hurt worse, and now I have a mouth full of canker sores (we spoke in regards on another forum).


Oh, yeah...........okay. I have been reading your other posts.

Well, when you get all the little ducks in a row, if you can post your results for TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 here with the ranges (which we really need so we know what we are looking at), I will have a gander. See if I can detect anything.

Were you in agreement about lowering your thyroxine dose? I'm not.

Did you get the Lysine?


----------



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

I was not in agreement, but the pain was causing me to miss work. I could barely move without it wearing me thin.

I am pickign up the Lysine after work today. ANything has to be better than nothing at all.

thanks again. I'll repost with levels when I know more myself. I appreciate yoru response.

-alikat


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> I was not in agreement, but the pain was causing me to miss work. I could barely move without it wearing me thin.
> 
> I am pickign up the Lysine after work today. ANything has to be better than nothing at all.
> 
> ...


{{{{alikat}}}}


----------

